# Mein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist fast fertig



## buzzi (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

da die Planungsphase nun schon lange vorbei ist, möchte ich das (vorläufige) Ergebnis in Wort und Bild vorstellen.
Es ist ein naturnaher Schwimmteich in Weixler Bauweise mit Kategorie II bis III. Größe etwa 11mx6m, Tiefe im Schwimmbereich 1,80m und bis 1m im Pflanzbereich. Volumen laut Wasseruhr ca. 33000l.

     

Das ist der Teich im aktuellen Zustand in voller Blüte... wobei ich dieses Grün eigentlich gar nicht mal  schlecht finde. Schade das 
dadurch die Sicht leicht beeinträchtigt ist  und solange ich  hinterher nicht wie ein Marsmännchen aussehe habe ich vorerst mal kein Problem damit die Nutzung fortzusetzen falls das Wasser mal wieder über 15°C sein sollte... Die Pflanzen sind jetzt 2-3 Wochen drin, aber das Wasser musste ich schon vorher einlassen, die Unwetter wollten nicht 
so wie ich, und so machte sich das Substrat langsam auf den Weg. Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet.
Nun, die Pflanzen wachsen teilweise schon recht gut (__ Quellmoos, __ Brunnenkresse), andere stagnieren, und manche  sind fast nicht mehr zu sehen wie z.B. mein __ Wasserstern, der anfangs regelrecht wucherte und jetzt von der Oberfläche her immer weniger wird. Überhaupt ist mir aufgefallen, daß Unterwasser viele Pflanzen z.B.Tannenwedel und __ Tausendblatt fast keine Blätter mehr haben aber Überwasser schön weiter wachsen. Andere wie die Seerose oder der  __ Froschbiss haben die Blattfarbe ins rötlichbraun/grün geändert, sehen aber nicht "tot" aus. Woran kann das liegen? Wie es momentan im Unterwasserbereich aussieht, kann ich wegen der mangelnden Sicht nicht beurteilen.  Abgestorbene Pflanzenteile von Laichkräutern, __ Hornkraut und Co. habe ich bis jetzt nicht gesehen. Wir haben den Teich größtenteils mit Leitungswasser gefüllt, welches bei uns sehr hart ist. Der Nitratgehalt war auch nicht  zu verachten. Messwerte folgen noch.

Als Substrat habe ich ca. 10cm lehmigen Sand  mit Kies abgedeckt, welcher auch einen hohen Kalkanteil besitzt. Ich hoffe mal, das macht  nicht allzu große Probleme.
Ein Skimmer mit 12V Pumpe (8000l/h) läuft derzeit im Intervall stundenweise etwa 6 Stunden am Tag und befördert das Wasser auf die andere Seite zu einem Quellstein. Mehr Technik ist nicht geplant. Da mir die 8mm Maschenweite  des Skimmerkorbes zu grob waren, habe ich eine zusätzliche Gaze (vom Fliegengitter) eingezogen, das scheint gut zu funktionieren. Es waren allerhand Pollen drin und der Durchfluss wird nicht sehr gebremst.

Soweit erstmal, mehr Bilder und Details folgen demnächst.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## axel (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist fast fertig*

Hallo Buzzi 

Mein Glückwunsch zu Deinem  Schwimmteich 
Sieht Klasse aus 
Das wird dauern bis sich alles eingespielt hat .
Bei hartem Wasser kann es auch passieren das Dir einige Wasserpflanzen wieder eingehen . Aber wie gesagt abwarten und Tee tringen .
Es kommt ja jetzt ständig weiches Regenwasser dazu . Das reguliert sich mit der Zeit von alleine . 
Dein Nitrat wird ja auch mit der Zeit abgebaut wenn Du genügend Wasserpflanzen pflanzt .
In einem Jahr sieht das schon alles ganz anders aus 
Bloß noch keine Fische einsetzen .

Lg
axel


----------



## buzzi (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist fast fertig*

nee, nee da kommen keine Fische rein! Das ist immer die erste Frage wenn einer vorbeikommt: Das ist aber ein schöner Karpfenweiher oder was  kommt da rein? Dann sag ich blos: ICH, meine Familie und vielleicht noch einige ausgewählte Gäste 
Ich hab jetzt über 150 Pflanzen gesetzt, hoffe das das erstmal reicht.
Also werde ich das ganze erstmal weiter beobachten. Bringt es was, die Pumpe länger laufen zu lassen? Oder ist das eher kontraproduktiv?


----------



## Silke (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist fast fertig*

Hallo,
ich muss sagen: das ist dir wirklich gut gelungen.
Nun heißt es nur noch Geduld aufbringen, bis alles schön eingewachsen ist.
Wenn die Pumpe nur den Skimmer betreibt, reicht es wenn sie nur ab und zu läuft.
Ich habe überhaupt keine Technik drin und auch sehr gutes Wasser.


----------



## buzzi (19. Juni 2009)

*es gibt neue Bilder!*

So, jetzt ist endlich wieder mal Zeit, neue Bilder einzustellen. Es hat sich auch schon einiges getan: die ersten  Pflanzen sehen sehr nach Wachstum aus und die Wasserwerte sind  auch schon besser. Aktuell messe ich PH 7,2,  KH 3,  GH 10,  Nitrat hat 50 und Nitrit wird leicht angezeigt (1). Das die Härte so schnell abnimmt habe ich nicht erwartet, aber das ist ja nicht schlecht  . Seit gestern habe ich auch die Gewissheit, irgendwann den Grund wieder zu sehen: Das grün wird merklich weniger und die Sicht beträgt fast 1m  .

So, nun die Bilder...hinter diesem Zaun beginnt der Urlaub!
 

Der Kiesstrand/Einstiegsbereich derzeit in ein Plantschbecken umgewandelt...
 

die zukünftige Sumpfzone...                               und die  Quelle.
         
die __ Brunnenkresse und das __ Quellmoos sind sehr "zufrieden" mit dem Wasser. Auch das __ Tausendblatt schaut sich schon mal um...

da soll noch eine Brücke hin...                   Feuer am See, was will man mehr!
         

mal ein Bild von der anderen Seite...                     und von außen.
          

so oder so ähnlich soll einmal der ganze Hügel aussehen, dann fühle ich mich auch nicht mehr so beobachtet 
 


Viel Spaß beim anschauen!

Grüße
buzzi


----------



## MichaelHX (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist fast fertig*

Hallo Buzzi,

klasse Arbeit. 

Nur mal eine Frage. Dein Teich liegt ja teilweise direkt an
der Hauswand.

Hast du da keine Probleme mit Spritzwasser (z. B. bei starken Gewitterregen)?

Wie ist das an der Hauswand abgesichert für den Katastrophenfall, falls
die Folie undicht sein sollte.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## buzzi (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist fast fertig*

der Kiesstreifen geht rund ums Haus und ist beim Teich halt optisch passend,da ist also ca 30cm "Luft" bis zur Wand. Und die Besteht aus Kunststoffputz mit 20 cm Styropordämmung dahinter, glaube kaum das Spritzwasser da so schnell durchkommt... und sollte mal was überlaufen - was solls, das Haus  hat keinen Keller und steht ca 5cm in der  Luft auf ein paar Fliesen, da kann ein ganzer Bach drunterwegfließen  .
Wen es interessiert, das ist ein Icon-Haus von Dennert, massiver Stahlbeton mit 20cm Vollwärmeschutz und Belüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung, aufgestellt an einem Tag mit fertigem Bad und Küche, nur noch bissel renovieren, Hausanschluss machen und einziehen.
Hat bei uns 3 Wochen gedauert


----------



## Eckentaler (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist fast fertig*

geiles Haus geiler Weiher

muss ich mal anschaun, gell!!??


----------



## buzzi (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist fast fertig*

geht klar, ich mache gerne eine kleine Führung. Deine Nummer hab ich schon länger aufgeschieben, aber die Zeit...


----------



## Eckentaler (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist fast fertig*

kannst auch gern bei mir vorbeikomme wenn du in der GEgend bist gell


----------

